# Diluted Fog Juice



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, Mikey, you really ARE new here. Some of us have, in the past, SPIKED our Fog Juice with additional glycerine, but nobody has ever talked about reducing the intensity of the fog. I guess if you wanted to "tone it down" (kind of contrary to what most of us want to do) you could just add a little distilled water. And I mean A LITTLE. Just a tiny amount of extra glycerine creates a thick, choking cloud of fog. It would appear that the stuff is already carefully balanced.

Welcome to the Club! Lotsa fun here.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

I would check with the folks at gotfog.com b4 doing anything


----------



## MadDogMike (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Yeah, I generally agree that more is better, but I'm fogging up a gymnasium sized room full of 250 kids. I looked at gotfog.com before I posted here but didn't see an e-mail contact.

What I really need is steam instead of fog, the initial blast when it fires but no residual. I know some people clean their fog machines by running distilled water through them, does that give you a shot of visible steam?


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

You might want to check out a hazer
Something like this http://www.idjnow.com/StoreModules/...SubDeptID=Hazer Machines--CategoryID=--DeID=0


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry we couldn't help. I have never tried reducing the fog. But if you try it only use distilled water. You dont want any thing to grow in there. I took my machine to a party one night. Some idiot kept fogging the room. I was outside and my friend asked me to put my machine up and I asked why. He said that Greg kept hitting the fog machine. I turned around and the whole house had thick fog in it! I could have killed that guy! I hated him anyway.... Major but kisser.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

What about a chiller? It wouldn't necesarily give you a "steam" effect but a ground hugging fog won't obliterate the pulput either.

DB


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

MadDogMike said:


> What I really need is steam instead of fog, the initial blast when it fires but no residual. I know some people clean their fog machines by running distilled water through them, does that give you a shot of visible steam?


If all you really need is a blast of something that looks like fog or steam or smoke and dissipates immediately, why not use a CO2 fire extinguisher? Many years ago, when I was in a production of a stage play version of 'The Hobbit' we used the blast of a CO2 extinguisher as the smoky breath from the dragon Smaug. 

Just don't aim it directly at anyone close by (as it is freezing cold like dry ice) and don't try this with a dry-chemical fire extinguisher (it has to be CO2).


----------



## brokennaru (Jul 17, 2007)

MadDogMike said:


> Thanks for the replys. Yeah, I generally agree that more is better, but I'm fogging up a gymnasium sized room full of 250 kids. I looked at gotfog.com before I posted here but didn't see an e-mail contact.
> 
> What I really need is steam instead of fog, the initial blast when it fires but no residual. I know some people clean their fog machines by running distilled water through them, does that give you a shot of visible steam?


I work part time for Lazer X (laser tag). we use a fogger in our arena. at night we run distilled water through the fogger, it does give you a thinner stream, but the time it takes to get to that point is not practical (usually about 15-20 min) and you cannot keep it at that level. we have our fogger next to a fan, so as we use the fogger, it thins out the smoke and effectivly spreads the fog out. hope this helps


----------

